

Ask HN: Scenic, Remote, wired locations? - cjoh

I'd like to spend some time working from a beautiful place. The only problem is, most beautiful places don't tend to have very good Internet connections. Any suggestions for remote, beautiful affordable places to spend a month or two?
======
tlack
I have three suggestions, all of which are pretty lame and very predictable,
but affordable, practical and accessible:

Caymen Islands - slower pace of life, fairly wired for tax fraud purposes,
easy to blend in due to British heritage

Miami Beach is pretty remote from the "real world" parts of the business-
oriented United States - very little serious business going on here. Trust me,
I live here! ;)

Another nearby option would be the Florida keys, which are pretty slow paced
with lots of water sports. You can stay in a shitty hotel room and eat fish
all the time, watching fearsome sea creatures out the window while working on
your million dollar idea.

~~~
byoung2
+1 for Cayman Islands, especially the 7 Mile Beach area of Grand Cayman.
Definitely wired, and easy access to banking.

Also consider the Philippines, particularly Cebu. As an up and coming
outsourcing powerhouse, Cebu is wired with highspeed internet connections, and
it has nice beaches. My outsourcing team is located in Cebu City. Nearby
Boracay is nice too, but the internet isn't as fast. A nice touch is that the
main beach has WiFi if you want to work right on the beach.

------
heather_brack
I am in Hot Springs, AR. The farther west you go, the more remote it gets,
quickly. Lots of lakes around. Some DSL, lots of Wireless 3G.

And cheap. Very cheap. Let me know if you breeze through.

~~~
hga
If you want mountains further---much further---to the west send me email and
my brother should be able to suggest some locations.

------
jnord
Aitutaki, Cook Islands, South Pacific. Expensive ASDL but beautiful location,
pop. 1500, all English-speaking.

------
patternexon
Barbados or Trinidad. They have good net connections and are very picturesque

------
benologist
Costa Rica or its neighbours.

